# Worst reaction ever to Bentyl?



## SillySalmon (Jul 25, 2013)

My doctor prescribed Bentyl for me last week. I took one 20 mg pill in the afternoon. Later in the evening, I became extremely nauseous, to the point where I almost threw up, which was followed immediately by painful diarrhea. For the next 12 hours, I could not sleep for the horrible cramps I was having. It felt like somebody was drilling a hole through my bellybutton. I was bloated and gassy, and I could not lay on my side or change positions without triggering more of the intense pain. For the next three or four days I was able to eat only Jello, popsicles, and a bit of yogurt. It's been over a week and I'm still bloated and having occasional pain, and I'm only able to eat very light foods. Has anyone ever had this reaction to Bentyl? I left a message for my doctor about it, but no one called back or anything. Should I be worried? I just want it to go away. I'm hungry but can barely eat, and I just feel gross.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That doesn't seem like a typical reaction. If the doctor hasn't gotten back to you, try calling the pharmacist to see what they say.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

do you suffer from GERD, reflux or any kind of upper stomach emptying problem?


----------

